# NEC 2008 practice problems



## Aerofrank (Jun 23, 2010)

Forum question:

Are there any topics on this electrical forum, related to obtaining NEC 2008 practice problems for the Electrical Power PE exam?. As indicated before on the forum I'm taking the Power exam in October 2010. I have the NEC 2008 Code book, and I need to practice using it for the exam. I have no experience using the code, so alot of practice problems would be extremely helpful. Would appreciate a reply on how I may obtain these problems. I would appreciate any suggestions and a reply. Again thank you for your time.

Aerofrank


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 23, 2010)

The practice exam and sample questions from Camara are alright as a starting point. Also, I know Mike Holt puts out small references on the NEC, and at the end of each short reference book there are questions.


----------



## pelaw (Jun 24, 2010)

The NCEES Sample Power Exam contains quite a few representative problems.

In addition, I browsed through available electrical contractor exam prep materials http://www.google.com/search?q=electrical+...mp;ved=0CBcQpwU. This is really all I did as far as NEC preparation for the exam. I was familiar with the way NEC works.

You need to know the structure of the book so that you can find information. You must read the code structurally and know it structurally, but not necessarily exactly what the Code says substantively. That you can read at the exam site as long sa you know where to find information.

There are three tables of large importance imo: motor load tables, conductor ampacity tables, and conductor impedance tables. This is not to say that other tables are not important, but these three are the big three. (Systems and equipment grounding is another important one obviously.)


----------

